# Saws and bars



## chrisc10 (Dec 15, 2010)

Any idea on what these guys are using for saws and bars out in the northwest?


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 15, 2010)

thats about as vague a question as ive ever seen


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 15, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> thats about as vague a question as ive ever seen



well i said northwest and this is the ax-men forum so that should narrow it down. thanks for your input


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 15, 2010)

from the looks of rygard they are running stihls, with water for gas:






im pretty sure i saw gabe rygard using a nice shiny new 441 actually in one clip
i always see browning guys using 460 and 660's


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 15, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> from the looks of rygard they are running stihls, with water for gas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea thats some fishy looking gas


----------



## 371groundie (Dec 19, 2010)

must be a 361 miracle saw!


















sorry, somone had to say it.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey experts I use an undyed oil mix at times. Does that make me as good as Rygaard? I hope so, I respect those guys. Do you need pics of my fuel mix?


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

I also saw a few large husky xp's and a few 880 stihls. What is that large stihl that swamp man uses in the water? most bars look to be 36" or longer.


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 19, 2010)

2dogs said:


> Hey experts I use an undyed oil mix at times. Does that make me as good as Rygaard? I hope so, I respect those guys. Do you need pics of my fuel mix?



is your gas as clear as poland springs bottled water?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 19, 2010)

Most comman PNW fallin saws are Stihl 460, 441 660,Husky 372 and 390,bar lengths 28-32" these are the most comman saws youll see in the crummies. A few 576 huskys are prolly workin there way in.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

I wounder if TV adds 10 lbs to a saw?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 19, 2010)

Bars, I'm guessing they're probably metal. Chains, they're probably some sort of metal as well.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 19, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> is your gas as clear as poland springs bottled water?



Yes it is. When I use Blenzol the gas-oil mix is clear. When I work for a local horse logging outfit he will not let me run Blenzol because it looks like unmixed gasoline. Mostly I run Opti 2 after switching briefly to Stihl Ultra, both of which have blue dye. I would actually like Blenzol better if it had a dye.


----------



## chrisc10 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Most comman PNW fallin saws are Stihl 460, 441 660,Husky 372 and 390,bar lengths 28-32" these are the most comman saws youll see in the crummies. A few 576 huskys are prolly workin there way in.


 
If I had just gotten this response I would have been happy. thanks cedarkerf.


----------



## upstateny (Dec 21, 2010)

In one of the clips with Dwayne, I seen a Jonsered, I'm assuming its a 2171 with the Usual PNW garb, full wrap, dawgs, long bar. I think I remember seeing Dwayne's Son using that saw. Anyone else running Jonsereds' out west?


----------



## young bucker (Jan 3, 2011)

i mainly seen ol johnny reds in the saws shops,


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 4, 2011)

I think oregon is sponsoring this show in some way. I mainly see oregon bars on the saws (when they actually show one) and James always wears his oregon hat and Jimmy put a oregon sticker on the front of logzilla and I believe one on the hood of the outboard. They never fuzz them out at all. Just to much coincidence I guess.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 4, 2011)

upstateny said:


> In one of the clips with Dwayne, I seen a Jonsered, I'm assuming its a 2171 with the Usual PNW garb, full wrap, dawgs, long bar. I think I remember seeing Dwayne's Son using that saw. Anyone else running Jonsereds' out west?


 
I've seen thinning crews run them but as a rule most of the saws we log with are Husky or Stihl. There doesn't seem to be any dealer network for JRed and they haven't really made a lot of headway out here.


----------



## banshee67 (Jan 4, 2011)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> I think oregon is sponsoring this show in some way. I mainly see oregon bars on the saws (when they actually show one) and James always wears his oregon hat and Jimmy put a oregon sticker on the front of logzilla and I believe one on the hood of the outboard. They never fuzz them out at all. Just to much coincidence I guess.


 
ive noticed the same thing
they did a lot of that with carharrt last season.. a few episodes in, everyone in the rigging has brand new long sleeve shirts with huge carhartts emblems across the front, carharrts hats with the logos facing forward, etc


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 4, 2011)

I haven't seen a new J'red in a saw shop for several years. Maybe a Dolmar or two but that's it. Just Stihl and Husqvarna in the saw shops. Then of course there is Home Depot and whatever they sell.


----------



## young bucker (Jan 6, 2011)

every now and then i see the dolmar saws in there, but i agree the saw shops that i frequently go to are used by contracters,mainly husq and stihls there,i havent seen a an ol johhny red in the bush in a long time


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Jan 6, 2011)

If the logo/name isn't blurred out, the company that makes said product is paying for product placement.

If it is blurred out, the company is smart enough to not sponsor this unfortunately worsening show.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jan 16, 2011)

BaldSawRunner said:


> If the logo/name isn't blurred out, the company that makes said product is paying for product placement.
> 
> If it is blurred out, the company is smart enough to not sponsor this unfortunately worsening show.


 
yet, the show is obviously working. we're watching it or discussing it.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Jan 16, 2011)

Fronty Owner said:


> yet, the show is obviously working. we're watching it or discussing it.


 
Yeah, it's kind of like a train wreck. You know you shouldn't look, but you can't turn away. Lol


----------



## Country1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Most comman PNW fallin saws are Stihl 460, 441 660,Husky 372 and 390,bar lengths 28-32" these are the most comman saws youll see in the crummies. A few 576 huskys are prolly workin there way in.


 
Little older thread, but this post got me wondering...

I see the 441 listed as a common PNW saw. I've read a lot of negative comments regarding the 441 and PNW fallers in the saw section here. Was this just a stubbornness about adopting the "new tech" in the beginning with the retirement of the 440? And now more guys are coming around to the 441? Are there really very many 441's being used today? How do you think the reintroduction of the 440 will effect the fallers and the use of the 441? This interests me because I own a 441 and love the thought of the PNW guys using and liking the same saw...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 25, 2011)

Last time I was out that way, I saw a few old Dolmars and 2100cd's running around out around the Shasta Area, otherwise mainly the newer Huskies and Stihls already noted above. I would love to get my mitts on a nice condition 2100,....


----------

